# pronounce "dezoito" , "descobrir"



## gatacaliente89

Como faço pronunciar o "d" em  "dezoito", "descobrir"?
Meu dicionário diz que a pronúncia é como "dizer", "dia".


----------



## ronanpoirier

It depends.
I'd pronounce "dezoito" as "dzoitu" and "descobrir" as "dscubrir" (both "r" here are like the "d" in "body").
Some people may pronounce both "de" as "dji"...

PS.: em "dizer" eu também pronunciaria "dzer" e não "djizer". Contudo, pronunciaria "djia" para "dia".


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu pronuncio _djizôito_ e _djiscobríh _(sou péssimo em transcrever pronúncias). Como o _e_ da primeira sílaba é átono, ele tende a ser pronunciado como _i,_ mas isso não acontece no país inteiro. Então acho que seu dicionário registra a mesma pronúncia minha: _djizêh, djía, djizôito e djiscobríh_.


----------



## Vanda

gatacaliente89 said:


> Como faço pronunciar o "d" em  "dezoito", "descobrir"?
> Meu dicionário diz que a pronúncia é como "dizer", "dia".



Gatinha, eu pronuncio _dezoito _e _descobrir _do mesmo jeito. E _dizer_ e _dia _com "dj" soando como em* je*ans em inglês, mais ou menos.(djizer/djia)


----------



## avok

Vanda said:


> Gatinha, eu pronuncio _dezoito _e _descobrir _do mesmo jeito. E _dizer_ e _dia _com "dj" soando como em* je*ans em inglês, mais ou menos.(djizer/djia)


 
*De*scobrir: *dê*-scobrir
*de*zoito: *dê-*zoito???  pra você


----------



## Vanda

Sim, digo *dêscobrir *e *dêzoito.*


----------



## Alandria

Eu também, tal como Vanda.
Há muita variação na pronúncia dessas palavras, mas eu aconselho a pronunciarem como nós, pois não vai soar marcado.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

As variações regionais são enormes. Notei que no Ceará todos os ee átonos transformam-se em ii. Eles dizem Ciará em lugar de Ceará, dilícia em lugar de delícia, etc. Eu pronuncio dizoito e d'scobrir (com o s chiado). Sou do Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> Sim, digo *dêscobrir *e *dêzoito.*


 
Sem palatizar o *d*?


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> Sem palatizar o *d*?


 
Existem muitas variantes que não palatalizam os "es" pretônicos.



			
				Dom Casmurro said:
			
		

> As variações regionais são enormes. Notei que no Ceará todos os ee átonos transformam-se em ii. Eles dizem Ciará em lugar de Ceará, dilícia em lugar de delícia, etc. Eu pronuncio dizoito e d'scobrir (com o s chiado). Sou do Rio de Janeiro.


 
A origem da palavra "Ceará" veio de "Siará Grande", daí a pronúncia "Siará". E os nordestinos, em geral, costumam *abrir MUITO* as vogais pretônicas, há exceções que confirmam a regra. Já ouvi "fugãu" e "tchiuria" lá, porém a pretônica aberta é bem mais comum no nordeste (inclusive no Siará), eles falam /d*È'*tẽi/, /b*È'*lẽj/, /s*È'*tẽbru/, /*È*l*È*'fãtchi/ (existe pronúncia mais nordestina do que essa?). 

Enquanto em *quase todo* o centro-sul do Brasil se fala /d*ê*'tẽj/, /b*ê*'lẽj/, /s*ê*'tẽbru/ e /*ê*l*ê*'fãtchi/.

Desculpe se meu post pareceu meio rude, é que eu amo usar caixa alta às vezes.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Sem palatizar o *d*?


Claro, pois se não vem antes de um som "i"...


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Claro, pois se não vem antes de um som "i"...


 
_Peraí_, Out, se fosse tão claro assim eu não teria perguntado... 
Essas palavras podem ter o _e _pronunciado como _i_, e na verdade o têm aqui em Minas e no Rio, pelo menos, por isso eu perguntei. Não é marcado, ao contrário do que disse a Alandria, senão por que um dicionário traria essa pronúncia como a mais difusa? Eu perguntei à Vanda porque, como mineira que ela é, achei que o mais provável fosse ela dizer naturalmente _djizoito _e não _dêzôito_, que eu esperaria ouvir de um paulista, sulista ou nordestino. Não sei se pelo mesmo motivo, mas o *avok* também parece ter tido a mesma dúvida.


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> _Peraí_, Out, se fosse tão claro assim eu não teria perguntado... Essas palavras podem ter o _e _pronunciado como _i_, e na verdade o têm aqui em Minas e no Rio, pelo menos, por isso eu perguntei. Não é marcado, ao contrário do que disse a Alandria, senão por que um dicionário traria essa pronúncia como a mais difusa? Eu perguntei à Vanda porque, como mineira que ela é, achei que o mais provável fosse ela dizer naturalmente _djizoito _e não _dêzôito_, que eu esperaria ouvir de um paulista, sulista ou nordestino. Não sei se pelo mesmo motivo, mas o avok também parece ter tido a mesma dúvida. É isso.


 
Eu não disse que as outras pronúncias soam marcadas, mas que a pronúncia não-palatalizada não soaria marcado (esquisito), até porque a redução de algumas vogais pretônicas (de "e" para "i") soam comuns em muitos falares do português do Brasil. Uma pergunta: é por Diamantina que as pessoas falam /c*u*'heh/, /m*u*'rar/ e /*i*mosio'nado/? Se não for, você sabe em que cidades mineiras ocorrem essas pronúncias?


----------



## Macunaíma

Alandria said:


> Uma pergunta: é por Diamantina que as pessoas falam /c*u*'heh/, /m*u*'rar/ e /*i*mosio'nado/? Se não for, você sabe em que cidades mineiras ocorrem essas pronúncias?


 
Não, nunca ouvi ninguém falar assim. Parece nordestino sertanejo. No Baixo Jequitinhonha (região de Araçuaí e Almenara) também tenho certeza que não, porque tenho muitos amigos de lá e conheço bem a região. No Baixo Jequitinhonha eu sei que alguns tendem a não palatizar o_ t_ em palavras como _dormente_ e comem a vogal final, mais ou menos como os portugueses, ao contrário dos baianos, que não palatizam mas pronunciam a vogal [_dóh'menti_]. Não sei de onde esses falares ocorrem aqui em Minas, especialmente os dois primeiros.

Relendo seu post, você realmente não disse que soa marcado. _Sorry about that!_


----------



## Vanda

Ah, Macu, eu vivi muito tempo no meio de paulistas, quero dizer, dentro da minha  casa, isso pode ter me afetado. Ou então vem da adolescência, daquela fase prepotente em que queremos ser diferentes de todo mundo ao redor e queremos falar tudo "certinho" com todos os pingos nos is. E, mais ainda, não é toda e qualquer palavra começada com de, podem ser pontuais.


----------



## Alandria

Vanda said:


> Ah, Macu, eu vivi muito tempo no meio de paulistas, quero dizer, dentro da minha casa, isso pode ter me afetado. Ou então vem da adolescência, daquela fase prepotente em que queremos ser diferentes de todo mundo ao redor e queremos falar tudo "certinho" com todos os pingos nos is. E, mais ainda, não é toda e qualquer palavra começada com de, podem ser pontuais.


 
Idem, por exemplo. Muitos dizem /ish'tchilu/ (assimilação da palatalização seguinte), mas eu sempre disse /is'tchilu/ (sem a assimilação). Aqui muitos dizem /djisku'brih/, mas eu digo /desko'brih/. Na verdade, eu noto que as duas pronúncias convivem por aqui.


----------



## avok

ronanpoirier said:


> It depends.
> I'd pronounce "dezoito" as "*dz*oitu" and "descobrir" as "*ds*cubrir"
> 
> PS.: em "dizer" eu também pronunciaria "*dz*er" ..


 
Como os portugueses...



Alandria said:


> Eu também, tal como Vanda.
> Há muita variação na pronúncia dessas palavras, mas eu aconselho a pronunciarem como nós, pois não vai soar marcado.


 
Eu acho que a pronúncia como "d*ê*" em lugar de "dji" soa marcado...porque os dicionarios para estrangeiros aconselham "dji" para dezoito, descobrir etc.



Macunaíma said:


> ... Não sei se pelo mesmo motivo, mas o *avok* também parece ter tido a mesma dúvida.


 
Eu pensava que todos os brasileiros pronunciaram essas palavras com "dji" ou "di" mas não com "d*ê" *como em espanhol.

e eu pronuncio "dezoito" como "djizoytu" e "descobrir" como "djishkubrih/x" ou "djiskubrih"  but I am not brazilian


----------



## Alandria

avok said:


> Eu acho que a pronúncia como "d*ê*" em lugar de "dji" soa marcado...porque os dicionarios para estrangeiros aconselham "dji" para dezoito, descobrir etc.


 
A maioria desses dicionários se baseia na pronúncia carioca, e pronunciar /desko'brih/ não soa marcado, pelo contrário, é a pronúncia veiculada nos telejornais, no máximo é _spelling pronunciation_*. *


----------



## avok

Tem uma coisa que não percebi/entendi  

O "ə" no português de Portugal fica "i" na fala do Brasil. E a gente sabe que essas palavras são pronunciadas como "d*ə*zoito" e "d*ə*scobrir" em Portugal. Por isso, devem ficar "d*i*zoito" e "d*i*scobrir" no portugues brasileiro, não é? 

"d*ê*-zoito"e "d*ê-*scobrir"por qual motivo? Por que a gente do Brasil não pronuncia "de" como "d*ê*" mas "dj*i*" ou"d*i*" (d*ə *em Portugal)


----------



## Outsider

Não é assim tão simples, Avok. A pronúncia do _e_ átono pré-tónico no português brasileiro varia com os dialectos e outros factores.


----------



## MOC

avok said:


> Como os portugueses...
> 
> 
> Eu pensava que todos os brasileiros pronunciaram essas palavras com "dji" ou "di" mas não com "d*ê" *como em espanhol.
> 
> e eu pronuncio "dezoito" como "djizoytu" e "descobrir" como "djishkubrih/x" ou "djiskubrih"  but I am not brazilian


 

Não é bem "como os portugueses" porque eu por exemplo nunca diria "dzer" mas sim "dizer". Quanto à pronuncia de "descobrir" do Ronan também não é igual à dos portugueses, porque ele pronuncia com "s" e a grande maioria dos portugueses pronunciaria "dshkubrir" e não "dskubrir".

Quanto à situação de todos os brasileiros pronunciarem "di" ou "dji" lembre-se que o Brasil é um país enorme, com uma multi-culturalidade enorme também (onde a língua está incluída) e é complicado que em todo o país se vá ter precisamente a mesma pronúncia.


----------



## Macunaíma

avok said:


> "d*ê*-zoito"e "d*ê-*scobrir"por qual motivo? Por que a gente do Brasil não pronuncia "de" como "d*ê*" mas "dj*i*" ou"d*i*" (d*ə *em Portugal)


 
a pronúncia dji- é a mais comum no Sudeste do país, que é a região mais rica e influente e cujas características lingüísticas tendem a ser a mais difundida na mídia e tidas como padrão para fins como o de se registrar a pronúncia de uma palavra em um dicionário de português brasileiro, mas isso é uma simplificação. São Paulo é a exceção no sudeste. Lá, salvo engano, prevalece a pronuncia de- para palavras como descobrir, desabafar, desânimo.


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> a pronúncia dji- é a mais comum no Sudeste do país, que é a região mais rica e influente e cujas características lingüísticas tendem a ser a mais difundida na mídia e tidas como padrão para fins como o de se registrar a pronúncia de uma palavra em um dicionário de português brasileiro, mas isso é uma simplificação. São Paulo é a exceção no sudeste. Lá, salvo engano, prevalece a pronuncia de- para palavras como descobrir, desabafar, desânimo.


 
É porque o falar de São Paulo (capital) é sulista, puramente sulista.
Preste atenção como os sulistas e os paulista*NOS* pronunciam "cartão"... 
Tente pronunciar o r de "cartão" como o de "caro", e tente tapar (sim, tapar) o nariz ao pronunciar o "ão" sem que saia algo pelo nariz. E veja como destoa da nossa pronúncia.


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> Não é assim tão simples, Avok. A pronúncia do _e_ átono pré-tónico no português brasileiro varia com os dialectos e outros factores.


 
As vogais pretónicas ???  Você quer dizer que as vogais pretónicas no português de Portugal como "*ə*" podem ficar "i" ou mesmo "ê" no português brasileiro? Por quê? 
No português africano, o " *ə*" europeu é ainda "i" (ou mesmo " *ə*" como em Portugal) ex: "d*ə*" europeu fica "di", por isso, acho que em África "descobrir" fica "discobrir" mas "dêscobrir"? Eu acho que não...Mas por quê sim no Brasil?



avok said:


> Tem uma coisa que não percebi/entendi
> 
> O "*ə*" no português de Portugal fica "i" na fala do Brasil. E a gente sabe que essas palavras são pronunciadas como "d*ə*zoito" e "d*ə*scobrir" em Portugal. Por isso, devem ficar "d*i*zoito" e "d*i*scobrir" no portugues brasileiro, não é?
> 
> "d*ê*-zoito"e "d*ê-*scobrir"por qual motivo? Por que a gente do Brasil não pronuncia "de" como "d*ê*" mas "dj*i*" ou"d*i*" (d*ə *em Portugal)


 
Aqui, quero dizer que os brasileiros pronunciam "d*ə"* em Portugal não como "d*ê*" mas como  "dj*i*"/"d*i*".  





Macunaíma said:


> a pronúncia dji- é a mais comum no Sudeste do país, que é a região mais rica e influente e cujas características lingüísticas tendem a ser a mais difundida na mídia e tidas como padrão para fins como o de se registrar a pronúncia de uma palavra em um dicionário de português brasileiro, mas isso é uma simplificação. São Paulo é a exceção no sudeste. Lá, salvo engano, prevalece a pronuncia de- para palavras como descobrir, desabafar, desânimo.


 
Na verdade, 90% dos brasileiros que já ouvi pronunciam "di" como "dji". Eu acho que é uma característica 100 % brasileira mas não sei por quê.

Sobre a pronúncia do _e_ átono prétónico no português brasileiro, eu sei que tem algumas palavras excepcionais que possam ser pronunciadas com e/i. Por exemplo: menino/minino, seguro/siguro mas "dezoito"/"descobrir",  são também excepcionais?


----------



## Macunaíma

avok said:


> Sobre a pronúncia do _e_ átono prétónico no português brasileiro, eu sei que tem algumas palavras excepcionais que possam ser pronunciadas com e/i. Por exemplo: menino/minino, seguro/siguro mas "dezoito"/"descobrir", são também excepcionais?


 
Eu nunca estudei lingüística (nem como diletante) e não sou entendido dessa nomenclatura (ex: átono pretônico ); só posso dizer que eu pronuncio *e *nas duas primeiras e* i* [dji] nas duas últimas. Eu acho que você pode confiar no seu dicionário; de qualquer forma, você vai se fazer entendr perfeitamente. Se persistirem dúvidas, tente ouvir as palavras em músicas, vídeos, etc. Você vai ver que a diferença é mínima e que não vale a pena se prender a elas, afinal, seu português já é muito bom


----------



## spielenschach

*pronounce "dezoito" , "descobrir":*
http://irmandadewrfquestoesdeportuguesdoanel.blogspot.com/


----------

